# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  الهاتف المحمول REGZA T-01C من شركة Fujitsu بنظام ويندوز فون 7

## mohamed73

*الهاتف المحمول REGZA T-01C من شركة Fujitsu بنظام ويندوز فون 7*  *انضمت شركة Fujitsu لقافلة الاجهزة العامله بنظام Windows Phone  7 Mango .. فقد كشفت شركة Fujitsu عن هاتفها المحمول REGZA T-01C الهاتف  ضد الماء وبكاميرا 12 ميجابيكسل وبشاشة 4 انش ..* *الهاتف REGZA T-01C موجود منه نسخة حاليا في الاسواق اليابانيه لكنها تعمل بنظام الاندرويد .*

----------


## salihmob

مشكور يا غالي  ع الموضوع

----------


## hassan riach

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## narosse27

*عمل مميز اخي *

----------

